# Wild Camping in Ireland



## 118035 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone, this is my first post so please be gentle with me.

My hubby and i are going over to Ireland for the easter break, we would like to wild camp because we have 2 big dogs that are friendly but need to be able to run off their leads, and even though most sites says they are dog friendly they dont have places for dogs to run free.

We have been to Ireland many times before fishing, but this is the first time in the motorhome and with Jack and Jill.
So if anyone has any places they could suggest we would be really grateful. 
Thanks


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there and a gentle Irish welcome from me.
Delighted to hear that you are planning to travel to Ireland. It is a great country, with a lot of stunning places to see and nice people to meet.
On this site here there is plenty of information about travelling in Ireland, both in the Ireland Touring Forum and in the Wildcamping and Campsite data base. Put in these words to the search facility and you will get lots of hits.

The west coast of Ireland is good for wildcamping, we do it all the time. There are lots of remote areas where you won't be hassled, especially out by the sea. April is a good time too as it will be quiet, and the weather is very often excellent then too. So the west counties of Kerry, Cork, Galway, Mayo, Sligo and Donegal should give you plenty of great beaches to let your dogs run off a bit of energy. 

'No overnight camping' rules are less enforced at this time of the year than in high summer. Just follow the usual rules of discretion and courtesy. Local people are generally welcoming, friendly and often curious and chatty.
Enjoy enjoy!
Ca


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm sure that, in general, the west coast of Ireland will accord with the advice you have been given here but we had a poor experience in Galway, near Letterfrack, Connemara and the Twelve Pins, when we took our dog in 2001.

We were prevented from using public footpaths by farmers who would let us, but not the dog, pass. (The dog was a very obedient black labrador.) So many of the walks were inaccessible to us.

Also, I found it curious that we had to pay to walk in the Diamond Hill National Park.

Perhaps we had an untypical experience, but I have been put off going back to Ireland because of it.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

To follow on what Norman said, be aware that Spring is the lambing season and sheep are a big part of the farming enterprise in Ireland, particularly in the West. 
It is understandable therefore that farmers will be very wary of any dogs in the vicinity of sheep, even on a lead as their very presence can worry sheep and effect lambing.
Every year many farmers loose significant numbers of sheep and lambs to marauding dogs, which often include the most unassuming family pets among the pack.
Colin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The cows were less of a problem

A Mayo beach mid morning

Click on photo for larger image


----------

